# Best Plow For A TJ?



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a TJ,what plow do you consider the best choice for it?It'll be used for driveways and to supplement my full size truck on commercial properties.I would also consider a V-Plow,I have good Fisher/Western and Boss dealers in my area.Thanks.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

RONK;1124245 said:


> I'm looking to buy a TJ,what plow do you consider the best choice for it?It'll be used for driveways and to supplement my full size truck on commercial properties.I would also consider a V-Plow,I have good Fisher/Western and Boss dealers in my area.Thanks.


The first question should be can you buy a mount? If yes then you are ok, if the big boys don't make mounts for the TJ anymore then you need to find a used mountb or have one fabbed up. The search should start with which mount you can buy, then fill in the rest. I have a meyers on my new jeep a TJ, had a blizzard on my YJ had to fab a mount for that one.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

there is no "Best plow" 
the Boss has direct lift. (can be modified to down pressure.) most Boss including the V are full trip (I dont like that) medium weight plow. The V has return springs for the plow wings.

Meyer is the lightest V but its a Meyer

Snoway has DP the smallest V is 8 1/2 and a very heavy plow

Hiniker is very heavy.

Fisher chain lift, the truck side mount is the smallest. I think the easiest to hook up (of boss, Meyer and Fisher)


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response.Plowmeister,having both a Boss V and a Fisher straight blade,which do you like better?If you were going to buy a new plow today,what would you buy?Thanks.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, and the Western Unimount which is the best plow ever made and also the one I'm selling/I think you asked about. I've been using Western Unimounts on everything (except the few Meyers and Boss plows I've had) for 10+ years and love them. I didn't like the direct lift of the Boss and Meyers were just ugly, but never failed me. I ran the Unimount on my TJ last year with a 7'2" blade with one wing that brought it to 8'. I have nothing but good things to say about it. Here's the thread on the setup and season with it:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83910

And the setup for sale:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108896

Good luck either way. Really fun vehicle to plow with.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

If i would do it all over again.... i would follow plow meisters footsteps.... fisher 7 1/2 hd... or fisher 71/2 v plow... if your doing commercial... you need a commercial (heavy duty) plow.. ...IMO "personal use" plows no matter how careful you are just don't cut it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I would get a V plow. the fisher is too heavy and a chain lift (I like the direct lift) I would look at the Meyer V its lighter than the Boss But Its a chain lift. and its a Meyer, since I fix my plows I would stock extra extra parts.

Id still probably go Boss, I dont like full trip. I dont like the trip springs and wing springs are different (I'm told) hoses are not only different lengths (just carry the longest one as a spare But have different ends so you cant just carry 1 hose as a spare).


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I've run a Meyer 6' 8" plow on my 1997 TJ for 4 years and it's an ideal set up. Jeep and plow are for sale and can be seen here: http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/2034178761.html

Price has been lowered to $6900 or best offer.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm sure several of the major MFG's make plow setups for the TJ.
When I got my TJ in 1999 it was an easy choice and I went with
a new Meyer TM 6.5. Mostly because my work is all residential
with a few very small lots and the Meyer was a little lighter on
the vehicle as opposed to my friends little Fisher. That and I
knew my way around repairing and maintaining the Meyer since
I had run one on my previous Jeep CJ for ten years. 
If you'll be taking it to a shop for repair/maintenance then I'd suggest
looking for something that you can have serviced without driving
50 miles out. Most people find that they have to learn to service
it themselves if they want to stay on top of the game though.
Going on twelve years with this Meyer that I bought new in 99'
and I can say that when I get another Jeep I will be going Meyer again.
For the record, the front end needed a little help to compensate
for the weight of a plow as it did sag pretty good. I had Timbrens installed
but the ride was too harsh for my old ass and most of my passengers
thought so as well so I had those removed and had Airlift airbags
installed in the front coils. They work very well and I've had them
in now for about five years. I fill them with about 50lbs of air in
the winter, and in the Spring when the plow comes off I let the air out.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I put a new Fisher 6'9" minute mount on my 2004 Rubicon works fantastic. Plow dealer installed Timbren Blocks as well All works great no issues had it 2 season so far. Very High quality plow, very fast. Love the trip edge rather than a full trip I had on a Western on a full size pick up.


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

I put a new meyer drivepro 6.8 on my 2001 TJ last year works great,but probably to new for any real issues.I had a good welder lower the A frame clevis mounts to acomadate for my 2"lift and 33' tires.You could realy notice corner drop at full angle before.First plow for me,thanks to all for the advice on this plowsite !!!


----------



## softpathcarpet (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a Meyer TM 6.5 used and have been using it without incident for 3 years now.
There seems to be more Wranglers out there with Meyers on that I have seen.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I've had Wester and Meyers, both were good...I'm hoping my Snoway will be better. Mainly the plow is so light that when you backdrag it leaves a layer of snow...Also with a plow hanging on a chain when you hit speed bumps it causes lots of havoc on your front end steering and also causes bolts to your plow to slowly come undone...


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

We have had only one problem with our SnowDogg. The plow actually fell off last year. The dealer made it good though. Other than that, it is a good plow. Direct bolt up for the 
TJ.


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 7'4" Western Suburbanite on my 05 Rubicon TJ. Maybe mine was the only good one they ever made because I haven't had any problems even though it seems like a lot of people trash talk them. I only plow for myself now and occasionally help out a few others. My driveway / parking area is 700' + long and has a circle turn around up at the house. It does a great job of scraping right down. Cleanest scrape I've plowed with and I have used or had a Fisher, a Boss and a full size Western. I've got 3" of lift, Blizzaks for the winter, air shocks up front, air lift bags in the rear springs to take care of the sag from the weight bracket (280 lbs.) that plugs into my trailer hitch (they work great for what towing I do in the summer too). My scrape lock worked the right way right from the dealer so what backdragging I do comes out fine (yes a Snoway with down pressure would probably be better, but the local dealer is the pits and I didn't like how far out they stick out from the front. (Personal preference, not trashing them.) I did a few mods to my plow because I like to tinker - added real plow shoes with custom brackets I made (I have some gravel and didn't want to go the "yardguard" route), put a poly snow deflector on it, and made a 24 gauge metal cover for the pump/motor. Too bad Western doesn't just include these or offer them as options, but that would lower the lightness factor of this plow. Been thinking of upgrading my plow lights now since I just came across some holiday$$$ and my neck of the woods doesn't have many streetlights. Hmmm. 

If I was going to do a lot of commercial plowing I think a small Boss V that they started making for UTV's, add wings and make the smarthitch be downpressure would be the hot ticket for a jeep. Sure it would void all warranties, but I like to tinker. Maybe Boss will steal that idea by the time I need a new plow...


----------

